# My First Smoker/Grill



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 14, 2013)

I started this project last week, I was able to get the door cut out and the hinges attached. I hope that I can have it finished by April 20th.













IMG_1313.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 14, 2013






It is 21" across the front, 15" IS Diameter, and 3/8" thick.


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 2

Got a lot of work done













IMG_1323.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 15, 2013


















IMG_1321.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 15, 2013


















IMG_1322.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 15, 2013


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Day 3

Finished the cooking surface, and installed the pipe to the fire box













IMG_1328.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 16, 2013


















IMG_1329.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 16, 2013


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Day 4

Got the base, legs, and fire box welded on













IMG_1331.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 17, 2013


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Day 5

Forgot to take real camera with me this morning, sorry













2013-04-18_14-10-00_627.jpg



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 18, 2013






All I have left to do is finish the fire box and add wheels and some kind of handle


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Day 6

Got the fire box door complete. Still need to add wheels and some kind of handle, and then paint it













IMG_1335.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 19, 2013


















IMG_1337.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 19, 2013


















IMG_1336.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 19, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like you're just about ready for some Q!!! Interested to see how it performs!


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Will be using it as a grill tomorrow to cook burgers and dogs, but Sunday I plan to smoke something, I do not know what yet.


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cooked at 210-220 left side 240-250 Right side for about 3 hours, Used Charcoal and Char-Griller Gourmet  wood pellets, Marinated them over night with A1 Dry Rub Sweet Mesquite BBQ and McCormick Grill Mates Barbecue.













IMG_1365a.jpg



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 21, 2013






The bottom on just had the spices listed above and the top on I put that and my own BBQ sauce on.













IMG_1367.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 21, 2013






Left is with BBQ sauce right is with out.

They both came out nice and juicy with a nice flavor.


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Finally put the wheels on













IMG_1372.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 23, 2013


















IMG_1370.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 23, 2013


















IMG_1371.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ Apr 23, 2013


----------



## seenred (Apr 23, 2013)

Success!  That looks great...You've got some skills, brother!  Nice smoker, and it turned out some good lookin' maiden Q...

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking good! Probably better do another smoke before you do anymore work on it


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 24, 2013)

The only thing that I have left to do is finish sanding it and then paint, but I am in no hurry to do that. I do plan on smoking some ribs this week end, the Pork loin was good but I prefer ribs, and I think I have some wild boar and turkey in the freezer, will have to check out some recipes for them.


----------



## frosty (Apr 24, 2013)

Nicely done!  I agree that you have som mighty fine skills
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Congrats to you for a great effort!


----------



## backyard bbq (Apr 24, 2013)

sweet.  for the grill/smoke box, was that just sheet steel and then rolled?  Then you welded the ends on?  nice work.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome smoker and nice smoke ring

Great Job


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (Apr 25, 2013)

backyard bbq -  The cook chamber is a 16" ID pipe and the firebox is a 12" ID pipe, the end pieces I believe is 1/8" steel plate, the chimney and the pipe form the firebox is 3" ID


----------



## driedstick (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking Good - great job.


----------



## c8h10n4o2x2 (May 10, 2013)

Added a chamber for the AMNTS













IMG_1384.JPG



__ c8h10n4o2x2
__ May 10, 2013






Also put a baffle on the fire box, all I have left to do now is paint it.


----------

